
Marketers: Email prompts are trendy but dangerous - hoodoof
http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/09/marketers-email-prompts-are-trendy-but-dangerous/
======
hoodoof
Unless I'm super motivated to read the page, I usually slam it closed the
moment I am hit with one of these "join our email list" prompts.

